
Rare Footage Taken by 'Flying Train' Vividly Captures 1902 Germany - jdkee
https://www.newsweek.com/rare-footage-taken-flying-train-vividly-captures-1902-germany-1523623
======
ksaj
I'm as impressed as the others they mention at the level of technology, and
the fact that it is still in use today. But even more so, I'm amazed that the
video is so clear even while the camera is in motion.

PS: People of a certain age demographic might remember this awesome band that
harks from that very same city. They would have rode the Flying Train many a
time.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0)

